# You would think I would have learned by now. LOL



## alsea1 (Nov 29, 2013)

So. We have been having really nice weather. Cold yes, but dry.
So I have not worried about the goats needing shelter other than the tree's in the new paddock they are in.
I just put a jacket on one goat and things are working out great.
Well, the rain is supposed to move in on sunday. So I did other stuff today thinking no problem. I can take care of that Saturday.
So on the drive back from town I see rain drops on my window. Crap. 
So rather than a nice relaxing eve. I had to feed everyone and then rig up some shelters in a hurry.  Lucky for me we have a bunch of junk to convert into Mad Max creations. LOL 
You can never have too many blue tarps. LOL
Old chain link dog kennel is now a nice a frame.
Hog panel is now bent over in a square to make a goat house.
It will work for now. Least I can sleep without thinking they are standing in the freezing rain.
I think I am putting more goat stalls on my wish list


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 29, 2013)

'Tis the life!

Blue tarps... yep... now we go with Brown so we don't look so _Sanford and Son._ (don't know if you remember that or not... you'd have to be old enough to know it was a shoe and they were junk dealers... LOL)


----------



## alsea1 (Nov 29, 2013)

I used to watch that when I was a kid. Pretty funny stuff


----------



## california cowgirl (Nov 29, 2013)

Glad to hear I am not the only one and yes the other colors are better than the blue....LOL  Nice ideas for shelters!!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 29, 2013)

I am just impressed you got it all done!


----------



## elevan (Nov 29, 2013)




----------

